# Black Subtank Mini New in Cape Town ?



## hyphen (1/8/15)

Just checking if any Cape Town Vendors have the Black Subtank Mini , don't need the whole kit , just the tank.

Thanks


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/8/15)

hyphen said:


> Just checking if any Cape Town Vendors have the Black Subtank Mini , don't need the whole kit , just the tank.
> 
> Thanks



We have these arriving at the end of this coming week or early the following week at the latest. You'll be able to order online and, as always, our prices include FREE DELIVERY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/8/15)

Hi

We also have them in stock:

www.savapegear.co.za


----------



## Tiaan (1/8/15)

@hyphen I have stock


----------



## vaporize.co.za (3/9/15)

we have stock at vaporize


----------

